# Forgot to put Gonal F in the fridge



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies :flower:, Im sure there is no reason for me to be worried but I forgot to put my Gonal F injection pen in the fridge :blush:,

I got my pen on Monday 12th march and I had so much on my mind I clean forgot to put it in the fridge :dohh: so I awoke this mornaing in a bit of a tizz as i had just remember and so I ran down stairs and have now put it in the fridge, Has anyone else done this? and do you think it will be ok?

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## silverbell

I'm completely new to all this so definitely do not quote me, but the nurse I saw at my clinic last week told me that they don't necessarily have to refrigerate Gonal-F, but they like to just to be on the safe side. I think she mentioned that it doesn't actually state on the box that it should be refrigerated. So I'd be pretty sure it's still OK. May be worth just checking with your clinic though, just for that added reassurance :hugs: Good luck this cycle x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thanks silverbell, I had a look at the box and the instructions and it did say that it should be kept below 25c and preferable in the fridge but once taken out of the fridge it can stay out for up to 3 mths safely, what is confusing is that the lady said you had to keep it in the fridge but I suppose that they are saying to be on the safe side. I think I will call them just to check out what they say :hugs:. Goodluck with your treatment.


----------



## lexx7

Hi,

I started Gonal F on Monday night (just put a seperate post up about it.)

From my understanding, the pens are kept un-refridgerated at the clinic and then you put it in the fridge after first use so no need to worry. I don't think mine had been kept in the fridge at the clinic as it wasn't cold :shrug: and I then had an hour to get home. I actually only put it in the fridge as I was reading the box on the way home (don't worry, my husband was driving :haha:) otherwise, I wouldn't have known as the nurse didn't say to do so!! That said, she also didn't give me a sharps box, tell me to use alcohol wipes on the pen and my skin, or to prime the pen!! Although I've just done these things from watching u-tube :thumbup:

Are you doing standard Ivf? I'm doing mild Ivf and on Gonal F 75ml day 3-6 and then 37.5 day 7 and 9 then it's the cetrotide I think and then the procedures - eeeeeekkkkk. Well, that's if these muscle pains and sciatica go away, geeees! 

Best of luck :dust:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thanks Lexx, I dont believe mine came out of a fridge either and I feel miles better now. Do you know what you have to do if you have an air bubble? just asking as if you wasnt told it could be important, mine did show me so if you need to know just ask. They also told me that you dont always have to use the alcohol wipes as long as your skin is clean. Im on 150ml of gonal f and Im not sure if it changes until my first scan, im also egg sharing so need to produce quite a few eggs.


----------



## lexx7

blimey, I'm starting to wonder how lapse my clinic are :blush: no they didn't tell me what to do about an air bubble and I didn't even check it last night :wacko: I'm lucky that my neighbour is a physio and she did the first one and will be doing the rest and it was only as I saw the video on u-tube that I primed the pen! When I spoke to the nurse she said it didn't need priming and I didn't need to waste any medication!! When I told my neighbour this, she said, "of course it needs priming!!" She tapped it to get rid of any bubbles and primed it for me. Is that what you were shown? To prime it first? And for the bubbles, is it just to tap it??? 

I've just called my clinic to ask about the sciatica and pains in my arms and legs and she said it will be pre-existing and nothing to do with the injections and to just carry on!! Guess that's me just carrying on then :shrug:

Glad to have been of help on the fridge thing :winkwink:

Is this your first Ivf? And egg sharing - I know nothing about this but it sounds amazing for you to do this :flower:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Dont worry about the air bubbles your neighbour has done exactly the right thing :thumbup:, I think it takes alot of air to do harm but still they should tell you. I will prim mine before I use it as its not alot of meds that come out.

They dont sound very caring at your clinic :shrug:.

I decided to egg share as we cant have IVF on the NHS as I have a son from a previous relationship. It is nice to be able to do egg share and help someone else out.


----------

